# Izzy Swan dust collection design



## Andybb (Sep 30, 2016)

Just posting this as it looked like a good idea for a high volume, low footprint alternative system.

https://www.izzyswan.com/Store/


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

I jsut saw this video pop up on YouTube. Looks like Izzy put a lot of thought into this.


----------



## Woodmaster1 (Apr 26, 2011)

Watched the video awesome looking design!


----------



## WhyMe (Feb 15, 2014)

It's out of the price range I'd be willing to pay even with shipping included in the price.


----------



## Andybb (Sep 30, 2016)

> It s out of the price range I d be willing to pay even with shipping included in the price.
> 
> - WhyMe


+1 Yeah. Agreed. It would be a little spendy by the time you buy everything having to put a fitting on every tool.


----------



## AMZ (Jan 27, 2020)

I like the design, but there already exists a "quick connect fitting", costing only a couple of bucks. All it is, is a 4" connector, with a swelled end, that slips over the machine's dust port. I believe I bought mine from Rockler or Amazon.

I like watching Izzy's videos and all, but these might be a solution looking for a problem!


----------



## EarlS (Dec 21, 2011)

I seem to recall seeing another quick connect fitting like this that used magnets or something like that. I think the company was out of MO somewhere.

I don't think it is appreciably more expensive than the Rockler Dust Right System by the time you order all of the parts for either one. Of course it is more expensive than just a hose and hose clamp.


----------



## mdhills (Mar 12, 2011)

Slightly cheaper than magports.
Anyone know how air-tight these or those are?


----------

